# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Help vet wallen

## danny1988

Hallo,
Ik ben een jongekerel van 21 jaar en ik begin echt grote vet wallen te krijgen heb het geerft van me vader maar ik kan het echt niet accepteren op me lichaam dus is hier een oplossing voor ?
Heb gelezen dat vet wallen moeilijk te bestrijden zijn.

Iemand enkele tips ??

----------


## IreneLeppers

Hi Danny,
een onderooglidcorrecties kan je verder (tijdelijk) helpen.
Daarbij wordt ook onderhuids vet verwijderd en dan zie je er weer een poosje mooi uit.
Waarschijnlijk zul je het wel vaker moeten laten doen, eens in de 10 jaar?
Gebeurt poliklinisch en erna kun je weer meteen naar huis, kleine ingreep dus, die je helaas zelf moet betalen, zal je al snel zo'n 1100 à 1500 euro kosten.
Succes!

----------


## danny1988

okej maar dan moet het wel 100% goed gedaan worden er zijn er ook die nog ergere wallen hebben gekregen omdat het niet goed was gedaan

----------


## IreneLeppers

Hoi Danny,
Het is dan ook belangrijk dat je naar een echte plastische chirurg gaat en dan goed vragen of ze veel ervaring hebben met onderooglid correcties.
Dat kun je bij een intake allemaal goed navragen.
Succes!

----------

